# Gardasee back to Garmisch



## ronnyp (16. Juni 2004)

*Halli hallo hallöle*

Fahren vom 19.07 eine Woche eine TransAlp zum Gardasee.   
Die Tour ist auch schon recht gut geplant, nur eins macht mir sorge.  

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen????

Wie kommt man am besten vom Gardasee wieder zurück nach Garmisch, hab schon gelesen das es mit dem Zug wohl einige Probleme gibt.

Gibt es da nicht einen Günstigen Shuttle Service oder noch eine bessere Alternative Möglichkeit.

Wäre super wenn da jemand einen Tipp hätte.

Schon mal Danke Ronny


----------



## Bike-Girl (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ronny!

Mein Freund und seine Kollegen starten auch die TransAlp von Garmisch nach Riva. 

Die Zugfahrt ist schon recht umständlich. Die Jungs haben sich allerdings nach dem Nachtzug erkundigt. Ich glaube die hätten auf der Strecke 2 mal umsteigen müssen (also ist mit Schlafen auch nicht viel) und hätten auch einiges an Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen müssen. 
Ausserdem ist der Preis auch nicht ganz so günstig!

Soweit ich weiß haben die jetzt den Shuttle-Service gebucht. Da zahlen Sie zwar etwas mehr, aber steigen ein- haben ihre Ruhe-steigen aus- und sind auch noch früher in Garmisch.

Viele Grüße
Bike-Girl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyp (16. Juni 2004)

Ah ja supi

Du weißt nicht zufällig welchen Shuttle Service Sie gebucht haben???
Und was Sie da bezahlen.

THX Ronny


----------



## HansH (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich weiß nicht wieso immer alle so große Probleme darin sehen, mit dem Zug vom Gardasee nach Garmisch zu kommen. Wir haben dass jetzt schon zwei Mal gemacht, das letzte Mal vor zwei Monaten. Von Rovereto bis Garmisch ca 4 1/2 Stunden mit zweimal umsteigen. Am Brenner und in Innsbruck. Und da gab nun wirklich keine Probleme. ;-)

Hans


----------



## the__scorer (16. Juni 2004)

ausserdem ist es alles andere als teuer. bis auf den brenner ist italien und somit saugünstig. bis nach innsbruck kann man dann gut fahren (da der nächste anständige zug eh immer 2,5h von ankunft brenner bis abfahrt insbruck braucht. Und in Deutschland kommt man doch mit dem bayernticket wohin man will für wenig geld...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2004)

einfach zurückradeln...


----------



## ronnyp (18. Juni 2004)

moin auch

ah ja alles klar dann werd ich wohl doch mal schauen ob ich nicht denn Zug nehm.

Hab mal alle Dank 

Und viel spaß bei eurer nächsten TransAlp


----------



## JJJ (18. Juni 2004)

Hi Biker,

hab gerade einen AlpenX von Garmisch nach
Riva hinter mir. Wir sind mit dem Zug von
Rovereto zurÃ¼ckgefahren. Preis fÃ¼r 2 Personen:
78,00 Euro + Fahrradticket ca. 15,00.
Wir mussten um 8.36 losfahren, da die nÃ¤chste
Verbindung mit Fahrradmitnahme erst um 14.30 
wieder mÃ¶glich gewesen wÃ¤re. Angekommen sind
wir im Garmisch, mit mehreren lÃ¤ngeren Aufenthalten
am Brenner und in Innsbruck, erst um 16.00 Uhr. !!!!

Ich wollte eigentlich mit einem Bike-Shuttle zurÃ¼ckfahren,
aber die fahren erst ab Juli ab Torbole.

Mein Tipp, fahrt mit dem Shuttle, die Preise liegen so
um die â¬ 85,00 pro Person. Die Shuttles fahren 
nach Garmsich, FÃ¼ssen, Oberstdorf und es icht echt 
stressfrei !!.

Ich kenne 3 Unternehmen:
bikereise-servive.de
no-limits-sportreisen.de
differentsight(s?).de

GruÃ von JJ

Und denkt daran:
"steig nie ab - alles ist fahrbar"


----------



## scooter_werner (18. Juni 2004)

Die genauen Adressen sind:

www.bikereiseservice.de
www.differentsights.de
www.no-limits-sportreisen.de


----------



## ronnyp (18. Juni 2004)

supi genial THX


----------



## HansH (18. Juni 2004)

Oder wenn ihr mit dem Zug fahren will, guckt man auf www.bahn.de. Natürlich sollte man sich schonmal vorher die Verbindungen im Internet anschaun, damit man planen kann, wann man losfahren muss. Das klappt auch ;-)
Hab ich auch gemacht. Start und Ziel bei Reiseauskunft eingegeben und dann ganz viele Verbindungen gefunden. Waren auch viele nützliche dabei. In Rovereto um 15:20 Uhr losgefahren, in Garmisch um 19:50 Uhr angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woerni (28. Juni 2004)

Hi, kurze Frage zur Bahn. Habt Ihr da reserviert oder seid ihr einfach in rovereto am Bahnhof gestanden?

Gruss woerni


----------



## ronnyp (29. Juni 2004)

Moin also wir werden jetzt auch mit dem Zug fahren.

Die Karten Bestellen wir in Deutschland. 
Die Reservierung für die Bikes geht leider nicht hier, sondern nur vor Ort.

Der im Reisebüro sagte aber es wäre nicht das Problem man würde sein Bike schon noch in den Zug bekommen. i hope   

schauen wir mal


----------



## JJJ (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Woerni,

Du solltest die Bahntickets unbedingt vorher kaufen.
Wir sind wie gesagt am Sonntag um 8.38 zurückgefahren
und am Bahnschalter war ein Schild "bis 9:00 geschlossen"
Da war ich froh, dass ich die Tickets hatte. Die Kosten
für die Bikes kannst Du problemlos im Zug nachlösen.

Viel Spass beim AlpenX

JJ


----------



## spOOky fish (29. Juni 2004)

JJJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Woerni,
> 
> Du solltest die Bahntickets unbedingt vorher kaufen.
> Wir sind wie gesagt am Sonntag um 8.38 zurückgefahren
> ...




man kann auch im zug nachlösen. die tickets sind in italien lächerlich preiswert (10cent /km oder so)  und oft kommt der schaffner garnicht erst vorbei.


----------



## socke (30. Juni 2004)

Also ich würde die Zugtickets auch in Italien kaufen. Sind erheblich billiger. Bei Rückfahrt unter der Woche hat auch der Bahnschalter glaub ich ab 07:00 Uhr offen.


----------



## the__scorer (10. Juli 2004)

Stimmen die Angaben von www.bahn.de bezüglich der Fahrradmitnahme in Italien? Der Zug um 9:42 würde mir eher zusagen als noch früher... und 12:36 ist natülich zu spät..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

sind letztes Jahr mit No-Limits von Torbole nach München gefahren:  70,-
Die Fahrt war stressfrei, bis auf den Fahrer der leider einen vierstündigen Laberflash hatte.

Mit der Bahn, habe ich gehört, ist es billiger die Tickets für den italienischen Teil in Italien zu kaufen. Ab Brenner kann man sie auch schon in Deutschland kaufen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das stimmt.

Viel Spaß beim Transalp!!!

 Max


----------



## MATTESM (12. Juli 2004)

hallo,
noch ein anbieter, der regelmäßig von riva wieder nach garmisch oder tegernsee fährt: www.ulpbike.de

einfach mal checken, so weit ich weiß nehmen die bei freien kapazitäten gerne leute mit. 

m


----------

